# F450 and F550 difference



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Im looking at a 08 F450 tomorrow, was wanting a F550 but I found a decent 450. Is the only difference leaf springs in the rear and a higher gvw on the 550?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Different rear end in the F550. Larger housing and gears.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Not sure about your state, but in PA....

550 = 6 month inspection
450 = 12 month inspection

Just extra money to dish out


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

OhioPlower;1281583 said:


> Im looking at a 08 F450 tomorrow, was wanting a F550 but I found a decent 450. Is the only difference leaf springs in the rear and a higher gvw on the 550?


It's not like a F250 vs. F350 comparison. There are definitely some differences between the F450 and F550 which give it a larger GVWR.


----------

